# Atlas Mill Lubrication



## 2430r (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Can anyone tell me the proper lubricating oil for Atlas mills? I have heard 10 and 20 wt. non detergent. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2014)

SAE 10 non-detergent everywhere except on the gear teeth (heavy graphite outer gear lubricant is what the manual calls for but I use Lubriplate) and (only on the MH* model) on the rack teeth (cup grease).  SAE 10 has gotten quite difficult to locate in most parts of the country except in the little Three-In-One cans, which is quite expensive if you calculate the cost per gallon.  I use Mobile DTE Heavy Medium Circulating Oil (ISO 68).  About $23/gal. last time I bought it.  

Robert D.


----------



## wlburton (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm cleaning and reassembling an Atlas MFC which I recently purchased and have the same question about lubrication.  I have a gallon of the oil mentioned by Robert D. and will use that where oil is required.  What are people using for gear grease that is readily available in small quantities? I looked up Lubriplate and couldn't find it in any quantity smaller than a five gallon bucket.  I couldn't find the type mentioned in the Atlas manual.  The (original?) stuff I'm removing in the clean-up seems to be very clingy but not overly thick.  I know there are a lot of these mills being used so I'm sure people have found products which work fine and I'd like to start out with an appropriate grease.  I would appreciate any input ASAP since I won't be able to run the machine without grease on the gears!

Bill


----------



## wlburton (Jul 27, 2015)

Never mind.  I found a source for Lubriplate in a small can.

Bill


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 30, 2015)

I used dry graphite spray on the gears.   I'm not sure if that was a good idea or not.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 1, 2015)

I think some is better than none!   I'm not a fan of "dry"  graphite type lube.   I have been using a hydraulic oil "R&O" (rust and oxidation) and it seems to be working well, it's a "light" weight - comparable with "5"  or "10" weight and penetrates very well.   For the open gear I've used a wheel bearing grease ,  spread a layer with my fingers and wipe off any excess (blobs) with a clean towel/rag.   I like to clean away and repeat/refresh every month or so.   Also my machines are weekend warriors..  so use is light imho.


----------

